# Looking for rental in spartia



## Chrisb402 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi,
Looking for a 1 year rental in spartia village for 2 people and 2 dogs. Would like a 1/2 bed house or villa. Could someone please advise roughly how much a reasonably comfortable place would cost to rent per month in this area? Thanks, Chris


----------

